# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه العامة والمنوعة وغير المصنفه >  أينشتاين: كيف أرى العالم؟

## Ahmad zo3bi

صدر عن منشورات عالم التربية 2008 كتاب "كيف أرى العالم" من تأليف: ألبرت أينشتاين، وقد قام بترجمة الكتاب عبد الكريم غريب، والكتاب يشرح فيه أينشتاين رؤيته الشخصية والأدبية والفكرية ثم العلمية للعالم، وهو كتاب أنيق في فكرته وفي مضمونه، حيث يكشف الجانب الآخر لأحد أشهر علماء الفيزياء، حيث يشعر القارئ بقربٍ من علم من أعلام العلم الحديث، وأينشتاين وإن كان عرف من خلال نظرياته وعن طريق شهرته الكاسحة في العالم بسبب نظرياته الفيزيائية، غير أنه وفي كتابه هذا يوضح جوانب أخرى من شخصيته.
في الفصل الأول المعنْون بعنوان الكتاب الرئيسي "كيف أرى العالم"، يفتتح الكتاب بهذه العبارة "يشعرني وضعي الإنساني بالافتتان، فأنا أعرف بأن وجودي محدود وأجهل لماذا أتواجد على كوكب الأرض" كما يتحدث في هذا الفصل بعبارات شاعرية، يكتب مثلاً عن عشقه للوحدة: "ينتابني إحساس بالارتياح تجاه وحدتي، ويتولد لدي تقريباً إحساس بالخطأ إذا ما اشترطت أي شيء على الآخرين" كما يحكي في هذا الفصل عن مدى تأثره بالفيلسوف شوبنهاور كاتباً: (خلال فترة شبابي أثرت في شخصيتي حكمة لشبنهور: "أكيد أن الإنسان بمقدوره أن يفعل ما يريد لكن ليس   باستطاعته أن يرغب ما يريد" واليوم وفي مواجهة المشهد المرعب للظلم الإنساني فإن هذه العبرة تمنحني الهدوء وتربيني). 



 يقرن أينشتاين بين التساؤل عن لغز الحياة، والإحساس بالحقيقة والجمال، فيقول: (أحس بأشد درجات الانفعال أمام لغز الحياة، وهذا الإحساس يؤسس الجمال والحقيقة، ويثير الفن والعلم، وإذا لم يعرف أحد ما هذا الإحساس أو لم يعد يحس بالإحساس والدهشة والمفاجأة، فهو ميت حي، ويحسب في عداد العميان). 
يتحدث أينشتاين عن رؤيته للدين فيقول: (يعاش الدين أولاً كقلق، فهو لم يخلق، بل مهيكل أساساً من قبل الجماعة الكهنوتية) ثم يعود إلى شبنهور في معرض ثنائه على البوذية التي تنظّم معطيات العالم، حيث يرى أن شبنهور ساهم في تفكيك رموز البوذية. كما يتعرض في هذا الفصل لمقولات لديمقريطس، وداسيز، واسبينوزا. كما يتحدث عن تحرير الفكر من الخمول والجمود داعياً إلى ثقافة حية، والثقافة الحية لا تتأتّى إلا بمطالعة "التاريخ والفلسفة" حسب ألبرت أنشتاين. 

كما يخصص مقالة مهمة عن "براتراند راسل" كتب أينشتاين فيها: (أنا أدين لقراءة أعماله بكثير من لحظات السعادة، وهو أمر ليس بوسعي أن أقره لأي كاتب علمي معاصر باستثناء فبلن) ثم يشرح أينشتاين رأيه في (نظرية المعرفة) مبتدئاً بسؤال محوري، (ما هي المعارف التي يمكن للفكر البحث أن يمنحها، في استقلالية عن الانطباعات الحسية؟) ثم يجيب باستطراد ممتع ودقيق حول هذه السؤال.  

في الفصل الثاني يخصص لرؤى أينشتاين حول السياسة والسلم، يخلع في هذا الفصل على "غاندي" أشد الثناءات فهو رأى أنه اكتشف قوى داخل الإنسان عن طريق أفكار واضحة وبسيطة ساهمت في هزيمة بريطانيا، ويدعو فيه للأخلاقية الإنسانية، وإلى حوارٍ مع الفلسطينيين، كما يوجه رسالة إلى سيغموند فرويد مبدياً إعجابه به، وببحوثه، ونتائج نظرياته. كما يتعرض في فقرة إلى فكرة ظريفة ربما تساهم في تخفيف حدة الحرب، وهي إرسال النساء للحرب بدلاً من الرجال. 

  في الفصل الثالث يخصص للصراع ضد الاشتراكية القومية، وهو مملوء برسائل أينشتاين، وردوده بين أساتذة يراسلونه حول بعض الأفكار المتعلقة بالذات حول "معاداة السامية".

في الفصل الرابع، يخصص للمشاكل اليهودية، ينفي فيه وجود تصوري يهودي للعالم كما يوضح رأيه وفهمه للديانة اليهودية بأفكار هامة، وتتضح في هذه الكتابات تعاطف أينشتاين مع شعبه اليهودي المشتت في أنحاء العالم، وذلك بعد محرقة النازية، وهو أمر رأى فيه بعض الكتاب عذراً لأينشتاين، هذا مع أينشتاين ليس معنياً بالأديان فهو "يهودي الهوية" بمعنى الانجذاب لقضاياهم وليس بمعنى "التمسك بالدين اليهودي". 
الفصل الخامس وهو الأدق يخصص لدراسات علمية، وشروحات قام بها أينشتاين حول مبادئ الفيزياء النظرية، ومنهج الفيزياء النظرية، ونظرية النسبية، ويخصص مقالة لأصل النظرية النسبية، ويتحدث عن جان كبلر وميكانيك نيوتن، وتأثير ماكسويل على تطور الواقع الفيزيائي، وعن قانون بلير، وعن الحقيقة العلمية وعن تدهور الإنسان العلمي.

----------


## الاء

مشكووووووور احمد

انا كتير بحترم  افكار  ((  اينشتاين  ))  والللللله بفهم 

واحلاااا ماده عندي فيزيااء  عشااانه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بدي الكتاب :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## سويتر

يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## saousana

يعطيك العافية احمد

----------


## abdou111

merci

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

يسلمووووووووووو

بس لو في رابط لتحميل الكتاب

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

أينشتاين..........

ليتني استوعبك

----------

